# A small price to pay for freedom!



## Cat O' Lies (May 21, 2004)

Hello, 
My name is Patrick Martin, and I will be participating in a Crossfit event to support our troops who are sacrificing their lives for my freedom! This event will be held September 25th and consist of a rigorous physical challenge that I will complete to show my support. In addition to donating some sweat, pain, and tears, I will also donate $75 to my donation account. If you value your freedom please join me by making a donation. It's a small price to pay for *freedom*! 

Come on 2cooler's please help me reach my goal of *$5ooo* by following this link
http://rapidgiving.com/fundraising/page/695/small-price-for-freedom

More info on the event here:
http://www.fgb5.org/
_*
I want to thank you for your support!!*_
Patrick


----------



## Cat O' Lies (May 21, 2004)

Come on folks, the clock is ticking and my charity fund is still needing help! Anything helps ($5, $10, $20, $50) and it is so easy to donate, just a few clicks! 
This is a challenge to 2Cooler's, let's make the $5000 mark!


----------

